# New Astana Trek Madone



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Picture included here...

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/trek-partners-with-team-astana-as-official-bike-sponsor/

:thumbsup:


----------



## rboseley (Sep 28, 2007)

I recently purchased a new Madone 5.2 Pro with Aeolus wheels. Looks almost identical to the new Astana machine. So I am happy. Interesting thing - Trek will use Sram components on the new bike. Bontrager bars, stem, wheels, but Shimano is out. Not sure of this move. Before I bought the 5.2 I spent lots of time on a 5.5 which is Sram equiped. Not at all impressed. However a lot of that has to do with feel, and Sram has a completely different feel that Shimano. I was hoping Trek would wait for Slipstream, but according to John Burke, he just did not want to nose out Felt. Great guy, great company.


----------



## Dave V. (Jan 23, 2006)

*Madone 6.9 PRO obsolete?*

I recently ordered a *Madone 6.9 PRO*, and was wondering with this announcement, will my bike be obsolete before I even take possession of it.  

Will the new *Astana* _SRAM_ driven Madones negatively influence sales of their 2008 top-end Madones?

Or is _Shimano Dura-Ace_ that much better than _SRAM_ it won't matter. After all, the pro riders only ride what they are told to ride.


----------



## rboseley (Sep 28, 2007)

No one seems certain as to what the effect of Sram on the team bikes will have on consumer bikes. From a business standpoint, I would think Trek would want the consumer bikes to reflect what they give the pros. Of course that could depend on if they win or lose! IMO Dura-Ace can't be beat - and I would even include Ultegra in that. (Especially the new SL) Sram is coming on strong, and I don't think for a moment Trek would use their stuff if they didn't consider them up to par. In my case it's totally personal. I have gotten used to Shimano and don't want to change. Interesting times coming. The "US" team based in Astana?


----------

